# Small Leak



## sammy05 (Sep 10, 2011)

I am brand new here! I have a 2004 Fleetwood Terra 26y motorhome. After bucket-fulls of rain I found a small leak coming out of a screw hole in where the visor screws into the ceiling. It is small...very small of a leak. I am taking it in for repair next Monday. Does it seem like a big deal to any of you? I am new to RVing. It was our 3rd trip out, and the first leak. It really rained in PA! Any advice would be great. Thanks.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

A small leak can cause BIG damage. The leak might be from some other area in the rig and finally made its way to the visor. This is why you should check it out.

If you are mechanically inclined or physically able, you might want to try and figure this out yourself, unless you have a good warranty. However, this is caused by a low hanging branch or some other owner cause, then it might not be covered.

Best of luck!


----------

